# North Central AL mud bog



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

Wilborns atv trails will hosting their forst bog of the season on MAY 2nd. i have no details on time, will post when i have them.

last year was the first for the pit and it was a deep muddy pit. this year they lined it and limited mud depth so it will be a race, not how far can u go. it is a great pit all sizes and ages are welcome.


more details to come.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

do they have a website?


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

there site is currently down.
*It will be May 2nd at 12 PM..with a $200 Dollar Pay out *
*with only 10 entries... The classes will announced when we get *
*a idea who will compete ? *
*The basic classifying would be *
*700 and up *
*500 to 699 *
*500 and down..*
*We would like to have alot of entries to get a better break down..*

*this is all the details i could get.*


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

there is also a possibility that the group will have a atv sled built for the first atv slep pull off at wilborns. utv welcome also


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

TCM will be there....well atleast 3 of us should. Maybe 4 if I can get Bo to drive from Texas...LOL!!! see you all there. I am ready to race...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I took 3rd place....:rockn: a guy form Bogger Unlimited took 2nd on a Outlander and George From Bama Boggers took 1st on his ThunderCat...


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats on 3rd Bootlegger.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Congrats on 3rd Bootlegger.


I would have gotten 2nd but I made a STUPID mistake....It was fun....got another one next month....hopefully I will have my EDL's by then....:rockn:


----------

